

What bug/time tracking software do you use ? - mhidalgo

What bug/time tracking software do you use ?
======
SwellJoe
We use Flyspray, and it works fine--very lightweight and easy to install
anywhere with PHP available (we use it because it integrates relatively easily
with the rest of our site).

I've also used Trac and liked it even more. Roundup is also good, if you don't
need all of the extra stuff trac provides (wiki, timeline, etc.). If trac
hasn't fixed their horribly broken authentication yet, then that would be a
strong argument against it, but I can't imagine that it hasn't been fixed by
now.

------
nikiscevak
We use JIRA from Atlassian and love it.

<http://www.atlassian.com/jira>

~~~
brk
+1 for Jira.

The Confluence Wiki from Atlassian is also a very nice product.

------
davidw
<http://stufftodo.dedasys.com>

It's more of a task list/time tracker. It does the second about as well as is
possible without a local client running and is alright at the first.

------
mhidalgo
lighthouseapp.com looks like a good hosted solution

